# Which substrate with seiryu stone



## chr15_8 (20 Jan 2021)

Evening all.

I'm looking for a substrate to go with Seiryu stone. I have my eyes on unipac nyasa sand which is in the picture below. 

I'm using tropica soil in raised sections but want to use a sand in the front and lower valley section.

Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul Kettless (22 Jan 2021)

Think it depends on what is a preference to you, and the type of scape/plants you are aiming for.  ADA Colorado is a nice natural texture, likewise Dooa tropical river sand is very nice and I shall be using this with my personal favourite which is ADA La Plata. The combination of both will give differences in grain sizes and compliment each other in colour. The unipac sands also seem reasonablly priced.


----------

